
Show HN: 3-5 Year Japanese Rapid Fluency Online Curriculum - sova
We at Japanese Complete have been hard at work on a rapid fluency curriculum designed to take people with no exposure in Japanese all the way to fluency.<p>Our three-year timeline is designed for the ambitious learner to be well equipped to tackle the Japanese Language Proficiency Test highest level (N1).<p>We have designed this curriculum because, frankly, it solves a problem our founders had: No good online textbooks or drill-like training systems exist for Japanese that can take one beyond intermediate.<p><pre><code>  In 2011 a huge corpus called the BCCWJ (Balanced Corpus of Contemporary Written Japanese) was released and as a prime sample in the world data science it highlights not only the  most commonly used words in newspapers and novels, but also samples online message boards to &quot;balance&quot; the corpus with actual human use.
</code></pre>
Based on 
1) Frequency Analysis, 
2) an Additive Intuitive Curriculum Approach, 
3) Interactive drills to help you cement what you know,<p>We&#x27;ve created a curriculum that teaches in an unconventional way to enable adult humans to swiftly acquire an understanding in Japanese.  Typically, Japanese curriculums are restructured around how a native Japanese person learns, year by year, gradually with great peripheral influence, and by rote memorization.<p>However, in reality, the frequency of certain glyphs makes them far more desirable to learn first than others.  It&#x27;s much more useful to know how to get on the main highways than to know the nooks and crannies of some untaken sidestreet dusty in its desolation.  We flip the curriculum on its head by resorting to data science and keen intuition from highly skilled bilingual and trilingual team members.<p>Our project is currently in a pre-sale mode until December.  Please get a supporter subscription if you can.  It&#x27;s the support and interest of language learners that is bringing our platform to life, and we are excited to share it.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;japanesecomplete.com&#x2F;overview
======
bakakid
Im keen on this! is there somewhere we can see some more information, or
perhaps a sample of how the course is structured?

~~~
sova
Wonderful! We are compiling a FAQ. In the meantime, you can e-mail
hake@japanesecomplete.com who can provide you with more detailed info.

